# Mercola Dental bones



## Maltsnme (Feb 7, 2009)

Anyone feed these? I purchased them on Dr. Becker's recommendation and now am afraid to feed them. says, don't give to dogs under 5lbs, my girls are all 3 under 5lbs but I'm thinking that isnt' too bad, because I'm right there w/them when I give them to them. 

So, just curious..anyone feed them or have an issue with them?


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Nope. Dr. Becker is associated with Dr. Mercola (who is not a veterinarian, BTW), so I would take these sorts of recommendations with a grain of salt. I would check online for some objective reviews ... but not from his site.

I know a lot here are fans of Dr. Becker and she may be just fine but it just is so self-serving to recommend a product produced by the guy who writes her pay check.


----------



## Maltsnme (Feb 7, 2009)

k/c mom said:


> Nope. Dr. Becker is associated with Dr. Mercola (who is not a veterinarian, BTW), so I would take these sorts of recommendations with a grain of salt. I would check online for some objective reviews ... but not from his site.
> 
> I know a lot here are fans of Dr. Becker and she may be just fine but it just is so self-serving to recommend a product produced by the guy who writes her pay check.


Thanks Sher and agreed.. also they have Rosemary in them and after reading Brit's sticky on it, I'm not going to feed them to my girls.

thank you!


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

I don't think they look that good as a product. I like Dr. Becker, though.


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

These are Terra Bones just relabeled with the Mercola name on it. So you can check for reviews on those as well. The Terra Bones might be easier to get a hold of as well.


----------

